# Kit's Foot



## Nemoappy (Jun 9, 2013)

Recently I had a new Jersey Wooly mother kindle. She was completely unsure of what she was doing and kindled two babies on the wire and manage to get one stuck up under her resting mat.I have never had anything like this happen in the seven years I have been raising rabbits. The other 4 babies were kindled perfectly fine in the box. I was checking over the two born on the wire and the one that was stuck under the rest mat had a small cut on its face and it's left foot was swollen. I thought the swelling would go down by its self and not wanting to stress the doe out even more than she was I put it  in the nest with the others. The next day I went and checked them and the one kit, born under the rest mat, left foot was huge and red. It looked a lot like and blood blister so I left it alone to do its thing it could heel. Now a week later the kit's hurt foot is HALF the size of its other foot. It's no longer swollen but it's still red. I have absolutely no idea what to do now. The redness hasn't spread to it's leg and it's seeming to be doing good, fat and happy. It doesn't mind having its foot messed with either. Will it's foot eventually heal up? Or is it worth a doctor's visit? I didn't know whether anyone had anything close to this ever happening to them. My biggest fear would be the foot falling off.....


----------



## BHOBCFarms (Jun 10, 2013)

humm.... maybe you can call a livestock vet and ask his opinion on what the condition might be and if he thinks a visit to a small animal vet would be worthwhile? Sometimes large animal vets are more practical and willing to offer home care advice when it's possible...


----------



## xa.logan (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm almost willing to bet it was a pastuerella caused abscess. And when it got painful, the rabbit didn't walk on it, and the muscle atrophied. Then it drained. But I couldn't say withou seeing it. It's probably the result of an infection, regardless. I'd give injections of penicillin or LA200. 
1-1.5ml/10lbs sub-q is the standard rabbit dosage if you want to do it yourself. But a vet will also take care of it.
If it were my rabbit, i would flush the wound twice a day for 5 days and give injections of bicillin at 1.5ml/10lbs every other day for at least 7 days, or until symptoms recede AND for 5 days AFTER symptoms recede. 
I would supplement injections with a probiotic - Probios or Yogurt works well. 

I'm not a vet though, and that should just be taken with a grain of salt. But if it were mine, that's just what I would do.


----------



## recardomaurice12 (Jun 12, 2013)

> humm.... maybe you can call a livestock vet and ask his opinion on what the condition might be and if he thinks a visit to a small animal vet would be worthwhile? Sometimes large animal vets are more practical and willing to offer home care advice when it's possible...


That is surely the very first thing to do..


----------

